# men's vs. ladies person's majestic airflow pedals



## 35cycleplane (Jul 22, 2006)

question #2. buddy o' mine,ted,told me there is a difference,in the end caps,on the men's,and ladies' person majestic airflow pedals,OTHER THAN, the length of the shaft,axle. anyone else heard/know of anything? these ladies' pedals are going to get a sex change,after i have them plated. any help would be appreciated! thanx,keith


----------

